# Trenbolone acetate VS enanthate experience of forum's users



## TREMBO (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi dudes...

I was wondering if you could help me with your personal opinion about those two differents esters, the advantages and disvantages of each one.

Personally I've used tren acetate and it was great, but it has that problem of too much pins...

Who used those two drugs?


----------



## TwisT (Jul 7, 2011)

Ace for me


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 7, 2011)

I have used them both. The thing with tren is that if you have never ran it before I suggest you use tren acetate. Acetate will clear your system faster in case the side effects show up. Enanthate will take much longer to clear.

Tren can cause nasty sides if you are prone to them as i am. I'm with Twist on this, tren Ace all day. Is there a difffrence in the 2, i dont really think so. Again with Ace i think you can keep levels more stable.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 7, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> I have used them both. The thing with tren is that if you have never ran it before I suggest you use tren acetate. Acetate will clear your system faster in case the side effects show up. Enanthate will take much longer to clear.
> 
> Tren can cause nasty sides if you are prone to them as i am. I'm with Twist on this, tren Ace all day. Is there a difffrence in the 2, i dont really think so. Again with Ace i think you can keep levels more stable.



x2

Ace 
+ better for shorter cycles as it kicks in and clears quicker,  hence its better if you start getting nasty sides.
-Has to be shot EOD
-More expensive than Enan

Enan
+Usualy cheaper and comes higher concentration than Ace 
+Shots E5D or E6D
-Takes longer to kick in and leave the system, thus you need to wait 20 days after last shot before starting PCT


----------



## BigBird (Jul 7, 2011)

I used Tren Ace, Tren E and Tren Hex.  Last Tren cycle was Tren Hex for first 6 weeks and 3 weeks of Ace totaling 9 weeks.  Really liked the Hex partially due to less pinning and for some reason it didn't make me sweat quite as much as the Ace.  But I'm going to run Tren Ace the next time I run train.  Seems to have a bit more of a kick to it - at least IMO.


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll be honest, I've never run tren-E, but I've run and am running Tren -A. Love it and I pin at 100/eod. Sweats at night but no other issues. First couple weeks I'm a little extra aggressive, but you get used to it and calm down.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 7, 2011)

Ballgame23 said:


> I'll be honest, I've never run tren-E, but I've run and am running Tren -A. Love it and I pin at 100/eod. Sweats at night but no other issues. First couple weeks I'm a little extra aggressive, but you get used to it and calm down.



Pin 50 ED instead, better for your blood levels.... not rollercoastering.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 7, 2011)

If its your first time go with the fast acting ace. That way if you find the sides too much it can be shut down quickly. Tren a is very anabolic and can be uncomfortable depending on dose. I would reccomend starting around 75mg eod amd bump it up if you need. Tren e is great if you can handle it but they are the same thing just less pinning.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ace for me as well and only ace.  One mistake with enan and you are fucked dealing with the sides for a while.  And those sides could be one of your biggest nightmares.  Ace rocks, you can adjust the dose on the fly and find your sweet spot rather easily.  IMHO.




/V


----------



## red rocket (Jul 7, 2011)

What every one else said run ace first

I personally like e better.  Less aggression, steady increase in strength from the first week.  Less pinning.

Ace gives me wood like oak though, sooooooooooo


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

I just finished running Tren e and didn't get any of the normal things well at least normal for me such as the cough.  I get it instantly when using ace, but I really like ace and will probably not go with e again.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 7, 2011)

read this great thread!


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/128197-how-use-trenbolone-acetate-heavyiron.html


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 7, 2011)

has anyone here done an aggressive cutting cycle with tren?  i started pct today after my 8 week prop cycle and will wait at least a year for my 2nd cycle.  but i'd love to do a test/tren cutting cycle sometime down the road.

does tren really shut you down worse than deca?  and is caber, prami, or dostinex absolutely necessary with a tren cycle?


----------



## red rocket (Jul 7, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> has anyone here done an aggressive cutting cycle with tren? i started pct today after my 8 week prop cycle and will wait at least a year for my 2nd cycle. but i'd love to do a test/tren cutting cycle sometime down the road.
> 
> does tren really shut you down worse than deca? and is caber, prami, or dostinex absolutely necessary with a tren cycle?


 
When you are shut down, you are shut down.  But ya tren is harder to recover from then most.  I find it easier when I run HCG throughout with tren.

As for you second question, none of them are a must, but its better to have em and not need em, then not have em and really need em.


I mean how bad would it be if your girl was working her way down and you lactate on her then cant get it up


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 7, 2011)

red rocket said:


> When you are shut down, you are shut down. But ya tren is harder to recover from then most. I find it easier when I run HCG throughout with tren.
> 
> As for you second question, none of them are a must, but its better to have em and not need em, then not have em and really need em.
> 
> ...


 
yea that would probably be a huge turnoff haha. 

i didnt get one bit of gyno on this first cycle, nor did i get hair loss, or acne in any places. like i said it's my first day of PCT and im hoping my libido isnt effected all that much. that's honestly my #1 concern with juicing is the erectile dysfunction/libido issues especially if they're prolonged. i did use HCG on cycle though. the worst side effect i had was horrible endurance/sweating. i could barely carry my weight and play tennis because i blew up so fast with the GP prop. im guessing tren would be even worse.

i'd never do more than once cycle in a year that's for sure.


----------

